

Check carefully what you push to git - epinson
https://github.com/pinggit/backup
Especially https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;pinggit&#x2F;backup&#x2F;tree&#x2F;master&#x2F;.ssh
======
gemma
[https://github.com/search?q=path%3A%2F.ssh%2Fid_rsa&type=Cod...](https://github.com/search?q=path%3A%2F.ssh%2Fid_rsa&type=Code&s=indexed)

